# صناعة الأزرار



## ابو بحـر (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لقد قمت بتجربة صناعة زر و نجحت معي التجربة فحبيت ان اضع لكم الصور لتشاركوني الفرحة تفضلوا و شاهدوا الصور طبعا التصميم بواسطة الحاسب و التخريج على ماكينة سي ان سي متوسطة الحجم 





و هذه صورة جانبية


----------



## kly73 (8 فبراير 2010)

فنان اخي ابو بحر


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> فنان اخي ابو بحر


هلا بمرورك يا غالي 
انا معكم لا تخافوا 
​


----------



## kly73 (8 فبراير 2010)

صحيح كلامك...... استاذ ابو بحر ممكن احصل على نماذج جاهزه بصيغة art وأن امكن من اعمالك الجميلة


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> صحيح كلامك...... استاذ ابو بحر ممكن احصل على نماذج جاهزه بصيغة art وأن امكن من اعمالك الجميلة


اذا كنت من مدينة دمشق عنواني بالتوقيع اما اذا كنت من بقية البلاد العربية ممكن تراسلني على ميلي و اعمالي حسب الطلب انت قل لي ما تريد و انا اصنعه لك


----------



## kly73 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز ابو بحر انا من العراق من محافظة البصره انا مبتدأفي هذا المجال واحب ان اتعلم هذا البرنامج من خلال اجراء التعديل والاضافة للنماذج الجاهزه


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز ابو بحر انا من العراق من محافظة البصره انا مبتدأفي هذا المجال واحب ان اتعلم هذا البرنامج من خلال اجراء التعديل والاضافة للنماذج الجاهزه


هلا بيك اخوي تحياتي لك و لجميع اهالي العراق


----------



## salah_design (8 فبراير 2010)

سلمت ايدك اخي ابو بحر
انا اسف لتاخري بالرد والحقيقة تمنيت ان اكون اول من يثني على اعمالك ولكن الاخوة فيهم الخير والبركه ان شاء الله
تحياتي لك وانا على يقين انك قد القول وعند حسن الظن دائما


----------



## ابو بحـر (9 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> سلمت ايدك اخي ابو بحر
> انا اسف لتاخري بالرد والحقيقة تمنيت ان اكون اول من يثني على اعمالك ولكن الاخوة فيهم الخير والبركه ان شاء الله
> تحياتي لك وانا على يقين انك قد القول وعند حسن الظن دائما


هلا بمرورك يا غالي


----------



## morest (15 مارس 2010)

*سلمت ايدك اخي ابو بحر
انا اسف لتاخري بالرد والحقيقة تمنيت ان اكون اول من يثني على اعمالك ولكن الاخوة فيهم الخير والبركه ان شاء الله
تحياتي لك وانا على يقين انك قد القول وعند حسن الظن دائما*​


----------



## salah_design (15 مارس 2010)

morest قال:


> *سلمت ايدك اخي ابو بحر
> انا اسف لتاخري بالرد والحقيقة تمنيت ان اكون اول من يثني على اعمالك ولكن الاخوة فيهم الخير والبركه ان شاء الله
> تحياتي لك وانا على يقين انك قد القول وعند حسن الظن دائما*​


عزيزي
الا تلاحظ انك قمت بنقل ردي حرفيا ولا اعرف السبب ارجوا اعطائي سبب نفلك كلامي 
ولماذا لم تقم برد من كلامك


----------

